# New Jersey (Come see it for yourself)



## Burnout 3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Come to New Jersey and have the time of your life!!!!

Major Shopping cities: 


Paramus Shopping links
http://www.paramuspark.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.westfield.com/gardenstateplaza/ 

http://www.bergenmallonline.com/index.asp

Woodbridge

http://www.woodbridgecenter.com/html/Index2.asp

Routes 1 & 9 both have enormous shopping distrects 


Jersey City

http://www.simon.com/MALL/default.aspx?ID=114 

Downtown Jersey City offers Shopping and dining

Newark

http://www.goironbound.com/ 



Expo Centers & performing Arts Centers

Edison 
http://www.njexpocenter.com/ 

Newark

http://www.njpac.org/default.asp?Trying=ON 




Recreation & beachs

High point

http://www.njskylands.com/pkhighpt.htm 

Warren county

http://www.njskylands.com/pkdwgnra.htm 

South Jersey

http://www.state.nj.us/pinelands/ 



Famous attractions

Six flags

http://www.sixflags.com/parks/greatadventure/index.asp

New Jersey state museum

http://www.state.nj.us/state/museum/ 

New Jersey State Aquarium

http://www.adventureaquarium.com/ 

Newark Museum

http://www.newarkmuseum.org/pages/toc2.html 

Ocean life Aqurium

http://www.oceanlifecenter.com/ 

Medival times

http://www.medievaltimes.com/ 

Wildwood Amusement park & broadwalk

http://www.moreyspiers.com/ 

Steel pier 

http://www.steelpier.com/ 

Mountain creek waterpark & Ski slopes

http://www.mountaincreek.com/index.htm 

Battleship New Jersey

http://www.battleshipnewjersey.org/index.cfm 

Northlandz (the worlds largest toy train museum)

http://www.northlandz.com/ 

Lakota Wolf peserve

http://www.lakotawolf.com/ 

Wetlands Institute

http://www.wetlandsinstitute.org/ 



Well i hope this will help you enjoy New Jersey!!!


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

u forgot menlo


----------



## Burnout 3 (Aug 18, 2005)

what do you mean?
you know you can add links as well.


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

here
http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=113
and my town mall....
http://www.jerseygardens.com/


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

hey burnout 3, do you live int he warren county washington twp. ?

...oh, and btw all i have to say about this is, PA is better


----------



## Burnout 3 (Aug 18, 2005)

No, I live in the one in Bergen County.

there 7 washington townships in New Jersey


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

oh ic. just checking. If you lived in the warren county washington twp. we would live kind of close .( probably the closest to me than any other active forumer surprisingly)

edit: just because i wanted to, i found that their is also at leaste 8 washington townships on this side of delware.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

:rofl: 

Maybe we should make a PA thread


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

ha, ive seen a 6 inch book about all the places you can visit in pa. im not sure they would all fit into 1 thread like you can do for new jersey...


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

^^^ Well New Jersey is a smaller state, but there is alot more to do in Jersey then the things listed in this thread. You should've known that.


----------



## Burnout 3 (Aug 18, 2005)

i plan to add more after school tommorrow.
remember you can add links as well!!!


----------



## Burnout 3 (Aug 18, 2005)

SOrry but after school today will experince the Seafood foods of New Jersey.


----------



## Burnout 3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Seafood Guide

Newark
http://www.adegagrill.com/ 

http://www.donpeperestaurant.com/ 

http://www.njdiningguide.net/Seabras/ 

Hackensack

http://seashack.com/ 

Clifton

http://jamiesrestaurant.com/ 

Hackettstown

http://fujiyamarestaurant.net/ 

Next up Itailian food


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*In Recent Years Jersey City , Newark , New Brunswick have become major areas for Working , Education and Tourism.

Jersey City*

*Newport / Paulus Hook Disrect*




























*Hudson River Side of Newport Disrect *










*Historic Downtown*










*Liberty Science Center *










*Little India*



















*Jersey City Marina*



















*Jersey City 9/11 Memorial There are 3 around the city*



















*Stunning views of Lower Manhattan across the Hudson River *



















*NJ's Tallest Building *










*Transit in Jersey City

Hudson - Bergen Light Rail has 2 lines in Jersey city Runs 70% of the New Jersey Gold Coast and has connections to New Jersey Transit Rail via Hoboken Terminal & PATH Trains to NYC and Newark via Journal SQ & 2 other Stops.

Hudson-Bergen Light Rail in Newport*










*Essex Street and HBLR*










*Exchange Place : PATH Train Station to Newark-World Trade Center Line *










*Grove Street PATH Station*










*HBLR @ Newport Mall Station*










*Southbound Train Entering Exchange Place Station*










*12 out of the 23 stations are in Jersey City.*

*I'll post more form New Jersey's Urban Hearts and Rural Outer Areas later in the week*

*~Corey*


----------



## Girona Airport (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been to new jersy and I think new jersy is a a great place to visit.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Here's sum pictures form Eagle Reservation in West Orange,NJ
Looking East Towards New York City & Jersey City Skylines*










*Looking Southeast Towards Newark & Staten Island : New York City*










*Looking South towards Central New Jersey*










*Eagle Rock Reservation 9/11 Memorial*




























*Unfortunately most of the names on the wall came out in bad quality due to Sun Reflection*




































































































*NJ Flag*










*US Flag*










*Eagle Rock Reservation is 30 mins form Manhattan & Jersey City by Train+Bus & 45 mins to an hr by Car depending on Traffic , its worth the trip up there , there is also a small Zoo 5 miles south.*

*~Corey*


----------

